# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei module | Direct Unlock: 49 New models added

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module
Update: v 12.**15.1511 
28/11/2016   *  *!! UNLIMITED & FREE : Huawei FRP Remove/Huawei ID Remove !!  
Added New Models: *  *Huawei Y360* Y360-U03 - *Get Info*, *IMEI Repair*, *Direct Unlock**Huawei Y360* Y360-U23 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y360* Y360-U31 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y360* Y360-U61 - *Get Info, IMEI* *Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y360* Y360-U72 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y330* Y330-U01 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y330* Y330-U05 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y330* Y330-U07 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y330* Y330-U08 -* Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y330* Y330-U15 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L01 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L02 -* Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L03 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L13 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L21 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L22 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y3 II* LUA-L23 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock* *
Added New Models (Public Beta):    *  *Huawei Ascend Dual SIM TD-LTE* G628-TL00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend G6* G6-U00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend G6 TD* G6-T00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y221* Y221-U03 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y221* Y221-U12 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y221* Y221-U22 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y221* Y221-U33 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y221* Y221-U53 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Ascend Y600* Y600-U20 - *Get Info, Direct Unlock**Huawei Enjoy 5 Dual SIM TD-LTE* TIT-UL00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Enjoy 5 TD-LTE Dual SIM* TIT-CL00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Enjoy 5S Dual SIM TD-LTE* TAG-AL00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Enjoy 5S Dual SIM TD-LTE* TAG-CL00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Enjoy 5S Dual SIM TD-LTE* TAG-L22 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Honor 3C* H30-T00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Honor 3C Play Dual SIM* Hol-U10 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Honor 3C Play TD DUAL SIM* Hol-T00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Honor 5* CUN-TL00 - *Get Info,Direct Unlock**Huawei Honor 5 Play* CUN-AL00 - *Get Info,Direct Unlock**Huawei Honor Holly 2 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE* TIT-TL00 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L01 -*Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L02 - *Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L03 - *Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L21 - *Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L22 -*Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L23 - *Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-L33 -*Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y5 II* CUN-U29 - *Get Info,* *IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y6 II Compact* LYO-L01 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y6 II Compact* LYO-L02 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y6 II Compact* LYO-L21 - *Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock**Huawei Y6 Pro TD-LTE Dual SIM* TIT-AL00 - * Get Info, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock* * 
NOW more than !!350!! supported Huawei models* *  (*) Instructions for FRP lock remove:*  *>> Switch to fast-boot mode <<*  *Follow steps Solution 1 or Solution 2 or Solution 3 depending on your phone.*  *Solution 1:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug out* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button, 
while *plugging in* the USB cable. *OR*   *Solution 2:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button,
with the *power* button. *OR*   *Solution 3:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume up* and the *power* button,
then in recovery mode choose *"reboot to bootloader"* 
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nizer mostafa

pg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

